# KC Herf 02/20/2008



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Wednesday the 20th of February we will be herfing at Harry's Country Club near the Rive Key. I believe we will be starting around 6:00 p.m. Call or pm me for more info (913) 909-0489.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, that sucks on all levels. :r
i'll probably be out of town, depending on my wifes back surgery.

even if i'm in town, it's too late in the night for me (who can herf for an hour tops when you've got kids?).

where's Rive Key, and Harry's located?? never heard of either. i know you're rolling your eyes, but i'm not a young buck without kids who spends his time 'downtown'... i spend my time at _my_ house with _my_ family and work way up north. although i've lived in the area since '91, i only know a few spots.

*herf question for KC ppl (this has nothing to do with this herf - don't alter your plans based on my question):
i'm asking cuz when i decide to set up a herf again, i want to know - do you all like to have herfs that start late at night, or do you like to start around noon-ish?
i've never been to a herf that started at night, have no clue how long they last and personally wouldn't be able to stay very long if i did go. maybe that's due to the older KC guys who were... older and had family kids, and all the big herfs i've been too _had_ to start early, they were too big to start in the evening.
(again, don't alter your herf plans because i asked this uqestion for future reference)


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Harrys is around 5th street across 35 from the courthouse. The main reason for having this one late is there are several of the folks attending that are flying in on business and I need to pick them up. As for other herfs I am always open on times!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dang, I was just in KC last weekend. I wish I could make it back up there on the 20th. Keep me in the loop of future Herf-age.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Wednesdays usually aren't good, but put me down as a *maybe*

I'll try to get out there for a smoke on "International Pipe Smoking Day" !!

As for Greg's question .... yeah, brother ... I like them early & weekends. It makes it tough sometimes to get herfin' during the week.

Anyway ... yeah ....

*monsoon - (Deinite maybe)*

Worse comes to worse, I wouldn't get there untill after 8pm. (more like 8:30) but we'll see what we can do.

It'll be good to see you, Joel !!!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

crap, just noticed it was "wednesday"... i normally just look at the date, not the day... that's what i get for assuming it's on a weekend.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bump. This Wednesday, hope some of you can make it!! Doug looking forward to seeing you again!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

hi Joel !


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Hey, what's going on?


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I was just asking where you been at the Wichita Herf last night when Doug whipped out the Outlaw Bad to the Bone box. Have you not been around lately or is that just me?

Regardless, hope to someday make a KC herf after sampling the quality of your fair citizens! You folks have a god one


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, between work and school I havn't been on here much lately. My place is always open for a herf.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bump for International Pipe Smoking Day !

Harry's Country Club American Diner
112 Missouri Ave.
Kansas City, MO 64106
(816) 421-3357


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm planning on being there (barring the possibility that I might have to work late that night).


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be on the Left coast attending a funeral. Maybe next time. 

As for Greg's question - yeah, weekends and early work for me. Later,

Rick
:cb


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd love to be there, but with my wife just going back to work after maternity leave and me being super busy at work... it just won't be possible!
I should be more flexible on the weekends, though! :ss


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

My boss just dropped a BS 5:30pm meeting on me. I could probably make it there by 7:00pm if being fashionably late is acceptable.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> My boss just dropped a BS 5:30pm meeting on me. I could probably make it there by 7:00pm if being fashionably late is acceptable.


Hope you can still get there, Jachin ... Better late than not !!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great time as always, guys. If I tried to list everyone I met there, I would get it wrong .. so please forgive me for not even trying. 

Great smokes with great people ... who could ask for more. :tu


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Great time last night guys. I hope to have another herf planned for next month soon.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for planning the herf, Joel. I had a lot of fun and experienced some new things. I promise to remember my box next time :r


----------

